

Slow Internet? How to Remotely use someone elses (faster) Connection  - myfixlog
http://www.myfixlog.com/fix.php?fid=80

======
maeon3
Ping times from point a to point b might be important here.

Also if your computers route to Walmart.com is messed up (you see loops in the
route) then it isnt a function of connection speed. Your ISP is not your
connection directly to Walmart.com. There are other computers between Walmart
and your ISP that could have screwed up dns tables.

It could be Walmart server is closer to the other computer. For a more
thorough test do some pings and traceroutes. I had no idea the difference
would be so big for Walmart.com. There might be something else at play going
on here like dns resolving problems.

